
Trump Plans to Suspend Immigration to U.S. - jashkenas
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/20/us/politics/trump-immigration.html
======
nikofeyn
this and his other positions are so inane that they aren't even worth arguing
against anymore. trump is a domestic terrorist, pure and simple, and he is
completely despicable. i have been downvoted on hacker news for stating the
u.s. is an authoritarian state, and here he and his sycophants continue,
completely unchecked by anyone, in this direction. a standing president is
using a public health crisis to broadly increase unchecked power in order to
secure his re-election. i would not be surprised if his next actions start
trying to get rid of the election altogether. all of these actions are
disconnecting families, ruining careers and lives, and are also killing
people, both immigrants and citizens. trump is throwing the united states
under the bus to serve his ego. if this isn't treason, then i don't know what
is. everything that has been fought for (woman's rights, minority rights,
immigrant rights, checks and balances, openness, etc.) is being completely
eroded by the greatest narcissist and sycophantic following the world has ever
seen.

i, a u.s. citizen, am at the point where i have no choice but to start
considering moving out of the u.s. to rejoin my family. it's at the point that
it may be years, if ever, before they're ever allowed to come back to the u.s.
and it's likely at least a year before i ever see them again.

~~~
geon
At what point will the EU be justified to invade the US to liberate the
people?

~~~
sieabahlpark
The EU doesn't liberate the Chinese citizens from the CPP, or seem to help
Hong Kong.

So, never?

~~~
geon
I don’t see how that is relevant.

B>A does not imply A=0

------
qubex
Heh, why am I not surprised?

To be honest, the only thing that surprises me is that he hadn’t done this
already.

------
cheese_van
Restricting immigration may not logically follow the pandemic crisis and
associated lockdown but it does track with similar decisions by China, Taiwan,
Australia, France and Germany to name a few, and there are many others.

Certainly, it seems difficult to separate the administration's perceived
proclivities from good decision making but if one argues that the lockdown, in
present form, should continue, I'm not sure I see malice as obvious.

------
pyuser583
What could possibly go wrong?

------
iszomer
Didn't Trump want to build a wall? Not surprised all the inane things he
promised are slowly falling into place.

